# A. Lange & Sohne Purchase Questions



## dd2003

Hi All,

Long time lurker and first time poster here. I plan on picking up a used A. Lange & Sohne watch in the fall. More specifically, a Grand Lange1 Moonphase. I feel lucky and blessed to be in the position to be able to attain this grail piece. However, I have a couple questions on the process that I hope you all can help answer:

1) For a watch that is more expensive than most cars, how do pay? Credit card, check, wire?

2) I find the high end watch store experience to be very intimidating. The atmosphere is stuffy and often uncomfortable. Perhaps this comes from my childhood years not even feeling comfortable walking in a Macy's with my family, because it was too expensive and sitting in the JC Penny lane. I really like the HQ Milton gents in the Bay Area, but they really specialize in Rolex's. Those guys really love watches and it is a great environment to just sit and talk with them before purchasing or not purchasing. Nothing feels pushed. I would highly recommend them to anyone here. Are there any dealers in Asia or Europe someone can recommend similar to them as I would ideally pick-up in abroad to connect a memory to a location? No offense to anyone here, but I want to walk into a place and purchase rather than buying off the internet even though I know there are reputable and safe intermediaries, like the Sales Corner here.

Thanks in advance for the knowledge provided.


----------



## ichdien

I'm not sure how easy it will be to travel to Europe or Asia by the fall. Here in Japan, for example, only Japanese citizens and permanent residents are permitted entry, and given the delay in vaccinations, I'm not confident the situation will change any time soon. (Like most people here, I'd be shocked if the Tokyo Olympics take place on schedule.) If Chicago would offer a "memory location," I can recommend Burdeen's, where I purchased an ALS in 2020. Mind, I didn't actually visit the shop, but I had a good experience via phone and email, and I felt comfortable contacting them in the first place because others on this site recommended them.


----------



## dd2003

Thank you for the comment ichdien. Both my wife and parents (health care + age) have received both vaccination shots so the only hold up from travel is myself. Definitely hoping to go to asia 1x and europe 2x this year if we can depart by July. Here's also hoping for the rest of the world to open up and everyone stays safe out there.


----------



## GrouchoM

As you're intending to buy used, wouldn't buying within your homeland simplify any potential issues that might come with a pre-owned timepiece, even if from a reputable seller?


----------



## dd2003

Groucho, you make a very fair point. Ultimately, I may go in this direction. I like to buy things from all over the world to create memories, which of course can cause issues and headaches.


----------



## ichdien

dd2003 said:


> Thank you for the comment ichdien. Both my wife and parents (health care + age) have received both vaccination shots so the only hold up from travel is myself. Definitely hoping to go to asia 1x and europe 2x this year if we can depart by July. Here's also hoping for the rest of the world to open up and everyone stays safe out there.


Glad you were able to get vaccinated. Again, I can speak only about Japan, but the problem here is that the vaccine(s) won't even be available until the end of February, and there's no telling how long it will take after that before a sizeable number of people receive their shots. Like you, I'm hoping things change quickly and the world opens up. By the way, as I don't have to tell you, that's a beautiful watch you're eyeing. Best of luck getting it in a way and in a place that only enhances the experience.


----------



## dd2003

Thanks Ichdien. It is sad how health equity is unequal across the world, but unfortunately I have to believe that is by design. My family is lucky to have been vaccinated and I hope the positive news from Novavax and JNJ (yes, efficacy is much lower, but prevented mortality at a very high rate) leads to improved access across the world. I long to be able to return to Japan one day soon. Kyoto and Tokyo in March is a special place.


----------



## GrouchoM

If you aren't aware - Why Some Who Are Vaccinated Still Get Coronavirus


----------



## mlcor

ichdien said:


> I'm not sure how easy it will be to travel to Europe or Asia by the fall. Here in Japan, for example, only Japanese citizens and permanent residents are permitted entry, and given the delay in vaccinations, I'm not confident the situation will change any time soon. (Like most people here, I'd be shocked if the Tokyo Olympics take place on schedule.) If Chicago would offer a "memory location," I can recommend Burdeen's, where I purchased an ALS in 2020. Mind, I didn't actually visit the shop, but I had a good experience via phone and email, and I felt comfortable contacting them in the first place because others on this site recommended them.


I can second the recommendation for Burdeen's, and in person as well. I've been a regular customer there for a number of years since they're located within driving distance for me.


----------



## GrouchoM

Any opinion on European Watch company in Massachusetts?


----------



## kohuti76

GrouchoM said:


> If you aren't aware - Why Some Who Are Vaccinated Still Get Coronavirus


A very important read. Thanks!


----------



## Pongster

I got my Grand Lange 1 moonphase from a local AD brand new. Paid by check to get maximum discount.


----------



## Kuttermax

1. Payment will vary. In a shop I'd pay with credit card. For private purchases with individuals usually wire transfer.

2. I'd be somewhat wary buying a used watch abroad if you are not familiar with the dealer/seller, especially for such a high end piece. 

3. I had a great experience at the Lange Boutique in Lisbon. The staff member was extremely friendly and recognized my interest in the brand and kept bringing out more and more pieces to show me including the ultra-highend stuff. On the other hand, the Lange Boutique in Paris was a very poor experience for me. Even with wearing a Lange TZ, they had no interest in showing me any pieces.

4. If you decide on a ski trip in the near future, I'd highly recommend Betteridge in Vail. Staff are incredibly friendly and they have an amazing array of high watches including Lange, Patek, Journe, and Rolex. They have no issues showing you whatever you want to see. They have even offered to let me wear a watch for the evening to see how I like it. Can't say enough good things about them.

5. Abu Dhabi. I went to Abu Dhabi last year before the pandemic to a conference. I was blown away how friendly everyone was. I went to multiple watch shops and everyone was so accommodating and eager to have me look at pieces. Universally they all were willing to offer discounts as well. It's a long trip, but if high-end watch shopping, or just browsing, is on your agenda I would recommend them.

6. Vegas. Vegas is still a pretty great place for watches. I haven't been since the pandemic but I was able to walk into Caesar's Mall a few years back and see a brand new Hulk in a Rolex dealers display case and buy it on the spot. There is a Lange shop in the Venetian and I've found them to be very friendly as well.


----------



## OedipusFlex

GrouchoM said:


> Any opinion on European Watch company in Massachusetts?


I've been by their location on Newbury street on a couple of occasions during "the before times". The staff is knowledgeable and nice enough, but they are sale oriented and it could be helpful to maybe let them know you're coming to make sure they put aside exactly what you want. In my experience they seem happy enough to let you try something on and get a feel for it while walking around in store (the space is very small).

As for making the purchase, lifted this from their website: "Payment Options: We accept American Express, Visa, MasterCard, Discover, PayPal, Wire Transfers, and personal checks."


----------



## chatty1

Payment wise, it's such a large purchase the credit card points are worth a lot. Or if you aren't going to pay via card, you can ask if the seller is willing to at least discount the price somewhat since they'd be saving on credit card fees if you pay by check/wire.


----------



## Oleg1987

GrouchoM said:


> Any opinion on European Watch company in Massachusetts?


Been there, they are good and knowledgeable, have many options in inventory


----------



## summersunday2021

Hi All - had a question for the experts here. Looking to get my first high end watch, have my eye on either the Saxonia small seconds in rose gold or the JLC master ultra thing seconds in rose gold. What kind of discount (if any) should I be aiming for? Also - is it better to go new or second hand? Thanks so much!


----------



## Pongster

GrouchoM said:


> Any opinion on European Watch company in Massachusetts?


Nice place to get a watch. Got one of my Langes from them.


----------



## Zach1

summersunday2021 said:


> Hi All - had a question for the experts here. Looking to get my first high end watch, have my eye on either the Saxonia small seconds in rose gold or the JLC master ultra thing seconds in rose gold. What kind of discount (if any) should I be aiming for? Also - is it better to go new or second hand? Thanks so much!


The Saxonia small seconds is incredible, highly recommend! I got mine a few months ago and couldn’t be happier. You should be able to get a 15% discount if you shop around a bit, maybe more if you’re lucky.


----------



## tanalasta

Anything ALS is incredible. I'm of too minds whether I like the ergonomics of the small seconds dial. The proportions don't seem quite as aesthetically pleasing as say the PP6119. 

15% discount on an ALS? I think those days are ....... not too long gone. But I wasn't able to negotiate anywhere near 15% on a Saxonia recently.


----------



## weisscomposer

Since this thread has recently been bumped, I'm curious what direction @*dd2003* decided to go here...


----------



## diracpoint

tanalasta said:


> Anything ALS is incredible. I'm of too minds whether I like the ergonomics of the small seconds dial. The proportions don't seem quite as aesthetically pleasing as say the PP6119.
> 
> 15% discount on an ALS? I think those days are ....... not too long gone. But I wasn't able to negotiate anywhere near 15% on a Saxonia recently.


Zero discount on Zeitwerks .. both from ADs, and of course boutiques!!


----------



## schoutedeni

diracpoint said:


> Zero discount on Zeitwerks .. both from ADs, and of course boutiques!!


Zero discounts from an AD on ANY ALS for the time being due to demand being so high. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JC316

Doesn't matter what brand I'm interested in. I ALWAYS ask for a discount. If no discount is offered and I still decide to make a purchase, I'll select a method of payment that is most beneficial for me. Usually my preferred method of payment is CC. 

I have been offered small discounts if payment was made in cash. All depends on the AD!

Live life without regret and in good health!


----------



## Watchretriever

schoutedeni said:


> Zero discounts from an AD on ANY ALS for the time being due to demand being so high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's interesting to me that the demand for Lange is great enough to not offer discount, and yet the gap between pre-owned and brand new is still very large for most models. I find that for most brands, the gap between new and pre-owned is often times filled mostly by the presence of discounts on new watches. For Lange, that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## edotkim

Watchretriever said:


> It's interesting to me that the demand for Lange is great enough to not offer discount, and yet the gap between pre-owned and brand new is still very large for most models. I find that for most brands, the gap between new and pre-owned is often times filled mostly by the presence of discounts on new watches. For Lange, that doesn't seem to be the case.


And who are all these people buying Lange watches in the US? I get finance bros buying Rolexes, Pateks and APs to flex (and with the expectation that they'll increase in value), but to buy a Lange you have to be wealthy, be willing to tie up a chunk of that wealth in a watch _and_ not want that watch to draw attention. The Venn diagram of people in the US who match all three seems like it would be quite small, but apparently it's bigger than I thought it was? Or am I missing some segment of the watch buying public that's secretly buying up all of the Langes?


----------



## Buddhabelly

I buy ALS. Wouldn’t put myself as wealthy, by a long shot, just love nice horological pieces. For sure not to flex or anything. Who cares?… So I put aside a separate fund for it.


----------



## GrouchoM

edotkim said:


> And who are all these people buying Lange watches in the US? I get finance bros buying Rolexes, Pateks and APs to flex (and with the expectation that they'll increase in value), but to buy a Lange you have to be wealthy, be willing to tie up a chunk of that wealth in a watch _and_ not want that watch to draw attention. The Venn diagram of people in the US who match all three seems like it would be quite small, but apparently it's bigger than I thought it was? Or am I missing some segment of the watch buying public that's secretly buying up all of the Langes?


These days, ALS isn't that under the radar. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

edotkim said:


> And who are all these people buying Lange watches in the US? I get finance bros buying Rolexes, Pateks and APs to flex (and with the expectation that they'll increase in value), but to buy a Lange you have to be wealthy, be willing to tie up a chunk of that wealth in a watch _and_ not want that watch to draw attention. The Venn diagram of people in the US who match all three seems like it would be quite small, but apparently it's bigger than I thought it was? Or am I missing some segment of the watch buying public that's secretly buying up all of the Langes?


I've been curious about this too, not just for Lange but also for brands like FP Journe.

From talking with a dealer who sells to these people, my understanding is that more speculators (definitely including some of the finance bros) have entered the market -- a market that's pretty small to begin with. In addition, more watch enthusiasts who have long realized that Lange is a "good value" (in this rarified universe) have begun jumping on the bandwagon and acting on that realization. Due to Lange's relatively small market presence -- it's not like there were ever thousands of preowned Lange 1 Stealths available at the same time -- it doesn't take much of a cultural shift or increase in awareness to put Langes in short supply and eliminate discounts on most models.

What I don't recall is if increased demand in certain geographic markets is driving any of this, or if it's more of a universal phenomenon.


----------



## poitch

1) As stated by others, payment varies depending on the store. I pay by Credit Card when I buy from my ALS AD in the Bay Area. I even split across multiple ones when it is above the credit limit. I'm enjoying the cashback on large purchases like these.
2) As others have said, buying from a dealer you don't know can always be a risk. You can always go to an ALS boutique (the Dresden one, for instance, is pretty special since it's so close to the manufacture). If you are still in the Bay Area, CH Premier in Westfield is friendly. Any luxury place can feel intimidating for sure. It still does for me.

Important note, though, good luck finding inventory anywhere for ALS, unless it is a boutique. Most ADs in the US are pretty low on inventory as of today, and it doesn't seem like things will improve any time soon. So I'd recommend going to a local AD and putting your name there because it could be a while before you get the watch you want anyway.


----------

